# Separated checking account?



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

We separated this week, had H move out. On his way home from work, he went to bank and set up separate checking account and has already put in with work to get his check stopped from getting deposited into "our" account.

He says he is still going to pay all the "necessary" bills. The only ones he's not paying is like house phone, cable and internet.

We just started MC this last week, and he says he wants our M to work. He is the one who cheated and says he isn't anything without me. Yet, he sure is worried about "his" money. 

His name is still on our joint checking acct. so he has access to it. Now he has a separate one that I will have no access to, and will not know how much is in it.

Not sure if I should get appt. with lawyer to see my options? My worry is if he gets upset with things not going his way, he will stop paying anything.


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

do you have an income? if not, i'd get a lawyer.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Went through this exact thing. I was the one who had to pay the bills and it was always a struggle getting the correct amount of money in there. It was always tilted to my exw favor so each month I ended up spending more. She would argue with me over anything regarding money no matter how straight forward I put it. 

Open up your own checking account immediately, document every dime so that if/when this goes to divorce you have those records. THey will be very important if he is trying to short-change you.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I did the same thing as your husband, just over a year ago. I figured if my wife wanted her own account, it was up to her to set that up. And as far as I know, she may have done that already, but just like she doesn't see my accounts, I wouldn't see hers.

Over the last year, things have gradually changed from me taking care of all the bills and finances to me just depositing a lump sum in the joint account twice a month and letting her take care of the household bills. She hadn't had to deal with that while we were married. So I itemized all the bills, and documented everything in an email, including how much I would be transferring over. We COULD have gone through a lawyer, but chose to trust each other. But if nothing else, she's got my email documenting what I said I'd do.

One difference between your situation and mine is that there was no discussion of reconciling in our separation. So we've been moving towards divorce.

Oh, and the amount I'm transferring over was based both on financial commitments and on what I would be likely to be obligated to provide for child and spousal support. Talking to a lawyer to find out how the financial side will play out would be a good idea.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I am going to call lawyer tomorrow to get in as soon as possible to see about making it a legal separation and to find out my legal rights... he set up the bank account the day before our 1st counseling session..guess he doesn't feel very confident about it.

I am going to bank tomorrow also to open up separate account for me also... since I am still on our joint account that he has access to. 

Our house is in my name only, not his at all, yet today he suggested refinancing the house with his income on it also,,, to lower the payments,,told him I think not.... to go through that while we are separated just gives him legal rights to the house. I think he is starting to play dirty and I am trying to keep up with each step,, now I need to get a step ahead of him...hopefully the lawyer will help with that.

@Cabbage, I do work full time, but his income is like 5 times mine monthly.


----------

